# Winchester razorback bullets



## guntrader33 (Oct 1, 2012)

Has anyone used any of these yet in the 223? I was just wanting to get some first had information on these. Thanks Yall.


----------



## one hogman (Oct 1, 2012)

Do a search for them on the web, I think Gun's and Ammo did a big write up on them recently.


----------



## ducklife (Oct 1, 2012)

never heard of them but i would like to know what you find out about them and if they come in 243's


----------



## guntrader33 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think they only come in 223 and 308 but I have looked online and all I get is the retail information i guess I going to buy a box and just see for my self


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 2, 2012)

my brother is carrying them on his trip down to ossabaw island this week. i will post the results when he gets back. he's carrying an m4 .223.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Oct 4, 2012)

I haven't found them in any stores yet, Bass Pro or Academy.


----------



## guntrader33 (Oct 4, 2012)

I havnt seen any in stores yet either i was going to order me some and please post any results with them man


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 4, 2012)

academy in hiram has them and also some walmart locations.


----------



## idsman75 (Oct 10, 2012)

MidwayUSA has them in stock.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 10, 2012)

my brother shot a hog down at ossabaw island last week using that round. said it made a perfect star shaped mushroom pattern through the hogs heart.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder if they would penetrate too much to use on something like deer. I am trying to figure out which of these higher grain bullets my AR likes to shoot, and I will be using it for hogs and deer. So far it likes the 60 grain federal premium nosler partition, and the 62 grain fusions. I want to try the 64 grain Federal power shok, the razorbacks, and the winchester power max.

Anyone had any experience with the above, or with the higher grain Sierra Gameking match grade bullets?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 11, 2012)

The ones i saw for sale were 1.50 a pop..maybe they are true"Magic" bullets....LOL


----------



## 04redmach1 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Hornady vmax 53g is what I am using for deer/hog. From test that a friend has done, they are very good rounds, and so are the 40g  rounds. .223 wise, it's all I play with.


----------



## jamie1231 (Nov 18, 2012)

04redmach1 said:


> The Hornady vmax 53g is what I am using for deer/hog. From test that a friend has done, they are very good rounds, and so are the 40g  rounds. .223 wise, it's all I play with.



Cant go wrong with a Hornady round in any caliber....i shoot the Custom SST 165 gr in my 300 mag and the Custom BTSP 165 gr in my 30-06...i have seen the vmax in a 223 do the job...i personally dont like winchester rounds and never have....never really had good results with em


----------



## JHC (Nov 18, 2012)

Chase4556 said:


> I wonder if they would penetrate too much to use on something like deer. I am trying to figure out which of these higher grain bullets my AR likes to shoot, and I will be using it for hogs and deer. So far it likes the 60 grain federal premium nosler partition, and the 62 grain fusions. I want to try the 64 grain Federal power shok, the razorbacks, and the winchester power max.
> 
> Anyone had any experience with the above, or with the higher grain Sierra Gameking match grade bullets?



I shot a small buck with a single 60 grain Nosler Partition. It performed superbly. Shot straight on in the chest/base of neck ; it created a massive wound channel for the first 5-6" and then penetrated deep back punching a hold through the diaphram and I found it in the stomach. Nicely mushroomed. Total pen I'd estimate about 16-18".


----------



## Chase4556 (Nov 18, 2012)

The 60 grain partitions are what federal loads in their rounds is it not? I shot two.good 8 point bucks using the 60 grain fusions this weekend. I neck shot both of them, and try to do that with all deer. However I want a round that I trust to penetrate if I have to make a vital shot. I will pick up a box of the partitions and see how my rifle likes them.


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 22, 2012)

I just got 800 rds from Winchester to try out.. I'm going to use them exclusively for the next few weeks and post pictures of the hogs we kill and the wounds. If we can recover any rounds from the hogs I'll post pictures of those as well.. 223's.


----------



## papachaz (Dec 13, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> I just got 800 rds from Winchester to try out.. I'm going to use them exclusively for the next few weeks and post pictures of the hogs we kill and the wounds. If we can recover any rounds from the hogs I'll post pictures of those as well.. 223's.



did you post this somewhere? I've just bought a box of these myself to use in my AR 15. According to the ballistics charts, there's not enough difference in the ballistics to make any changes to the scope zero, so I shoud be GTG with them. I do intend on doing some shooting just to be sure.

would love to see the write ups, and as someone else asked, wondering if this will be a good deer round, or is it going to pentrate too much without expanding enough on a deer since it was designed with hogs in mind?


----------

